# Water pump? idler? pulleys or worse?



## PTXer (Aug 31, 2006)

My '97 Sentra (150K) has started making some loud grinding type noises seeming to eminate from the front of the motor mainly on start up and in this fridgid weather here in Ohio. It won't do it right away at low RPM, but as I begin to drive, it starts. No dash lights and seems to be circulating coolant fine. As the engine warms up, the noise is not as loud, but still there. Every once in a while at a stop light or in low RPM it will stop but usually starts back up as i begin to accelerate. This weekend I plan to pull the belts and inspect each thing by spinning by hand, but want to see if anyone else has had this issue. What typically happens when a water pump or idler goes bad? Would a timing chain tensioner make this much noise? Thanks


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

PTXer said:


> My '97 Sentra (150K) has started making some loud grinding type noises seeming to eminate from the front of the motor mainly on start up and in this fridgid weather here in Ohio. It won't do it right away at low RPM, but as I begin to drive, it starts. No dash lights and seems to be circulating coolant fine. As the engine warms up, the noise is not as loud, but still there. Every once in a while at a stop light or in low RPM it will stop but usually starts back up as i begin to accelerate. This weekend I plan to pull the belts and inspect each thing by spinning by hand, but want to see if anyone else has had this issue. What typically happens when a water pump or idler goes bad? Would a timing chain tensioner make this much noise? Thanks


Timing chain would make the noise from the passenger side under the valve cover. Is it coming from there? Sounds like a pulley is siezing to me. You'd have to pull the belts and try turning them all by hand. I may have a similar issue on my car. I'm in ohio too. This weather is simply tough on cars.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Well Maroon Sentra as lots of idler experience so listen to him.
As for water pumps, personally i have had them weep and leak but never made any noise.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> Well Maroon Sentra as lots of idler experience so listen to him.
> As for water pumps, personally i have had them weep and leak but never made any noise.


The bearings good bad, Pretty easy to replace. Napa does carry these if you need one. If you cannnot turn all pullies (except crank) by hand, then that part needs replaced.


----------



## PTXer (Aug 31, 2006)

maroonsentra said:


> Timing chain would make the noise from the passenger side under the valve cover. Is it coming from there? Sounds like a pulley is siezing to me. You'd have to pull the belts and try turning them all by hand. I may have a similar issue on my car. I'm in ohio too. This weather is simply tough on cars.


I don't think its the chain as the noise can be intermittent when it first starts up. I have no leaks out of the water pump so that's a good thing. When occasionally when the noise stops, I can hear a little bit of a squeal. Maybe the pulley locking up and the belt slipping on it? I did notice one of the pulleys (didn't note which one) had a shiny surface on the inside, so this may be it. I have seen some posts about pulling the tire and fender well to get better access to the components. Hopefully nothing catastrophic happens untill I get to it this weekend. Thanks for the suggestions. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

PTXer said:


> I don't think its the chain as the noise can be intermittent when it first starts up. I have no leaks out of the water pump so that's a good thing. When occasionally when the noise stops, I can hear a little bit of a squeal. Maybe the pulley locking up and the belt slipping on it? I did notice one of the pulleys (didn't note which one) had a shiny surface on the inside, so this may be it. I have seen some posts about pulling the tire and fender well to get better access to the components. Hopefully nothing catastrophic happens untill I get to it this weekend. Thanks for the suggestions. Will let you know how it goes.



Pull the passenger side wheel off, then the small plastic guard. Leave fender intact. Shiny pullies can be a sign but not always. I am assuming the shiny pulley is the idler pulley? Should have a flat surface and not ribbed. That one is actually common to be shiny. Wouldn't hurt to pull the belts, and turn all of them by hand. You might not find it until it actually goes bad. Check the alternator too.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Do you have your defrost on? It may be your ac compressor locking up. My friend had a 96 sentra and that's what happened to him.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

nissannick1 said:


> Do you have your defrost on? It may be your ac compressor locking up. My friend had a 96 sentra and that's what happened to him.



What does defrost have to do with anything?


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

When you turn on defrost on my car the ac compressor kicks on, if the compressor is going bad then it will lock up once in a while causing the belt to squeal, grind, and/or wear out.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

nissannick1 said:


> When you turn on defrost on my car the ac compressor kicks on, if the compressor is going bad then it will lock up once in a while causing the belt to squeal, grind, and/or wear out.



Hmm. Interesting. Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

When you turn on the defrost most cars turn on the A/C compressor if the temp is over a certain value, like 39 Degrees. I Don't know what the Nissan temp is, but i am sure its meant to turn on, assuming the A/C is working anyway !!!


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

I know on my b14 that the ac kicks on if the defrost is turned on regardless of the temperature. I thought the reason was to remove moisture. I also have the option of turning the ac off with defrost on.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

nissannick1 said:


> I know on my b14 that the ac kicks on if the defrost is turned on regardless of the temperature. I thought the reason was to remove moisture. I also have the option of turning the ac off with defrost on.


No idea if my compressor even works. How do you do this?


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

First, start the car and turn the ac on. Check to see if you can feel or hear it click. 
Second, turn the ac on and off and watch the ac pully, when it is off it will free wheel and when it is on it will catch. 

It might help to have someone hit the switch in the car while you watch the pully.

I'm sure there is a better way to do this but this is how I would check it.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

nissannick1 said:


> First, start the car and turn the ac on. Check to see if you can feel or hear it click.
> Second, turn the ac on and off and watch the ac pully, when it is off it will free wheel and when it is on it will catch.
> 
> It might help to have someone hit the switch in the car while you watch the pully.
> ...



I was talking about shutting it off so it doesn't kick on.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

hit the ac button


----------



## PTXer (Aug 31, 2006)

My Sentra doesn't do this but my wife's Chrysler TNC and my daughter's Accord does do this. When you turn on the defrost the AC kicks on. I hate that. Still haven't had a chance to look at the pulleys, but will let you know what I find.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

I screwed up.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

nissannick1 said:


> I screwed up.


and what are you referring to?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

he edited / removed his comments in the post....
I have done that before as well, in my case answered without reading all the thread !!


----------



## PTXer (Aug 31, 2006)

Well I just got done looking it over. Its the water pump. After taking that belt off it indeed rattled lightly when I spun it hard (the water pump). I started it up with out that belt on and no noise. So how hard will this be to do? Do I need to remove anything to get it out? Any advice/experience would be appreciated.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I have not done one on a Nissan, download the FSM and read.
I will look in a minute...
I did my Subaru Legacy and it was bad because it was driven by the timing belt, but since this is driven by the Accessory belt it should nt be anywhere near as bad.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

PTXer said:


> Well I just got done looking it over. Its the water pump. After taking that belt off it indeed rattled lightly when I spun it hard (the water pump). I started it up with out that belt on and no noise. So how hard will this be to do? Do I need to remove anything to get it out? Any advice/experience would be appreciated.



I have not done this either, but looks like cake. Just unbolt the bolts and it should come out. I would look at the diagram in the FSM as IAN stated.


----------



## PTXer (Aug 31, 2006)

I have seen some older posts about removing the front motor mount and tilting the engine up, but I don't know how far it can go. The problem to just unbolting it is all the other stuff in the way. Mine has AC so there's lots o stuff all over the place there. I read its a 5 hour job. I might see what the local garages would charge to do it. I'm sure in the end I'll probably try it myself (but for me it will probably be a 10 hour job).


----------

